# Rotisserie Marriage and Ribs



## Old Dave (Sep 16, 2014)

Well, I married a standard Rib-O-Lator unit with a Green Mountain Daniel Boone pellet grill and wonder how well it will cook ribs. 







With the additional height inside the Daniel Boone, made this modification very easy.






Looks like it will work fine....






Used my battery operated spit motor for this modification.






And a 1/2” spit rod bearing on the other end of the rod.

But, will it cook ribs???


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 16, 2014)

Dave I'm guessing you could make any cooker cook well, but I'll be waiting to see the results


----------



## Vermin999 (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice setup!! I just picked up a ribolator my self, haven't used it yet though.


----------



## Max1 (Sep 16, 2014)

The only way you are going to know, is if you cook some, so get cracking!


----------



## boozer (Sep 18, 2014)

^x2!


----------



## Max1 (Sep 21, 2014)

WE WANT PHOTOS!!!!!!!! Stop stalling, and have some fun!


----------



## Old Dave (Sep 21, 2014)

*Rib Cooker*

I will get some pictures up as soon as possible....got too many irons in the fire right now along with some travel so it will be about two weeks. I am as anxious as everybody to see how this will work.

Dave


----------

